# New feathers



## lofus (Feb 8, 2005)

Sal has many new feathers that are more irradescent than the ones he lost. Is this something to look forward to as his molt continues? The colors seem to be covering a larger area than those lost. Since becoming an owner of a pij ,I have begun to notice individual birds and flocks everywhere. One bird in particular, a member of a feral flock, seems to have the irradescent colors over a great part of its body as opposed to just having the color around its neck. Is there a breed with colors such as I described? I have only seen this one bird so far.


----------

